# SIP Mochi



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

My beautiful Blue Bi-Color boy has passed. I have no clue how he died, I didn't have time to take him out and look at him before school.

His story is a funny one; I saw him at PetSmart and thought he was a Black Orchid/Melano. I didn't even look at him twice. I frantically convinced my mom to get him, brought him home, and realized I had no place to put him. I set him on the hood of the tank... And did a double take. The pale grey/black betta I had bought was now bright blue with yellow wash. *sigh* He was so relieved to be out of that *store* that he colored up still in the cup. I never did get any good/nice pictures of him, most were blurry/too dark/etc. I'll look to find the ones I did get.

Swim in peace, my beautiful boy. I'm sorry I couldn't care for you well enough to keep you alive.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Update: I just got home.... Took Mochi's body out, and full on barfed everywhere. His body was majorly pineconed (scales were literally standing on end) and it was grey with black "stripes" similar to a female's breeding stripes. His stomach area was a bright, banana-shade yellow. The fins were ragged, decaying and dull. The gill covers looked normal, but the actual gills were splayed as wide as they could go, and his eyes were huge. His head was thrown back... as if he struggled....

I probably won't reply much for a while. I usually don't get upset by death, but this really got to me. Sorry for painting a nasty picture for you guys, and I won't post pictures.

SIP my baby, Mochi. I hope he is finally happy in fishy heaven, swimming with all my other fish. It hurts my heart to think of how you suffered before you died.

I'm sorry, baby boy. I wish you the best on your journeys.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

I am so sorry for you loss. This post made my heart hurt. :crying:


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks. I'm trying not to tear myself up about it, but I can't help it. It *is* my fault that he died, and it *is* my fault that he suffered.

*sigh* Akuma's not looking too hot either. He was resting against the sponge filter awhile ago. At least he is eating & swimming.

Peace out, Betta Forum. See you soon.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Cleaned out the tank; did about 100% on two w/cs in about an hour. Removed the divider to give the community more swimming space. Actively looking for a new boy/girl, but not going to get one until I know everyone's okay. Akuma is acting the way Mochi did. Laying on the bottom, not coming up for food, but not looking sick at all. No clamped fins/bloating/pineconing/etc. He still spooks and swims away from my finger like he always has, but he swims a few inches and stops and sits again. I feel bad because his fins are so heavy. When he swims, his body goes back and forth as fast as possible, but with his fins he only moves a couple inches, whereas any of my PK's would have hit the other side of the glass. Don't have the heart to trim fins.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't read about sweet Mochi until now, I cannot express how sorry I am to hear that he passed, and how you found him. I really hope that you'll be able to remember him as the beautiful, full of life boy that he was before he passed. <3


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks, DangerousAngel.

When I was looking for a new finned friend, I saw a blue VT that reminded me of Dangerous. Almost got him, too, but Ringo won my heart. Feels great to have full tanks again. The few days Mochi was gone were hard ones.


----------

